# Grid/Raster linearer leucht Effekt (After Effects)



## pOwLchen (3. September 2006)

Hallo tutorials.de Com,

ich bastle derzeit an einem projekt, das dem DvD vorspann von Animatrix ähnlich sieht, bzw gewisse elemente nachgeahmt werden.
Ich hänge nun an der darstellung von folgendem beschriebenem Effekt:
Ich habe sozusagen ein 3 D raum gebastelt und diesen mit dem Raster/Grid FX versehen, nun möchte ich das die einzelnen linien kurzzeitig leuchten, oder besser gesagt das leuchtpunkte über die linien huschen. Ich dachte mir eigentlich das es mit dem Vegas FX zu realisieren wäre, aber ich bekomme es nur so hin das meine Rasterlinien recht stumpf und allesamt in einer richtung drehend leuchten (sieht sehr öde aus, als würde ein farbpunkt drüber huschen  )
Ich habe es auch schon mit dem Blenden effect versucht und bekomme ein relativ annehmbares ergebniss nur ist es mir zuviel arbeit die einzelnen "leutchblitze" so zu animieren.
Zur verfügung habe ich AFX 6.5 + Trapcode plugs und final effects womit das eigentlich realisierbar wäre.

Für Tips und hinweise bin ich euch sehr dankbar, freue mich schon auf eure antworten

mfg powl


PS: wäre es evtl möglich, das ich einen Screenshot irgendwo upen könnte damit das etwas logischer rüberkommt, was ich eigentlich meine?


----------



## axn (3. September 2006)

> PS: wäre es evtl möglich, das ich einen Screenshot irgendwo upen könnte damit das etwas logischer rüberkommt, was ich eigentlich meine?



Du kannst mit dem Button "Anhänge verwalten" im Antworten-Fenster Bilder hoch laden.


----------



## chmee (4. September 2006)

Vielleicht hilft Dir ayatos Beispiel 29 weiter 
http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e.html

mfg chmee


----------



## pOwLchen (4. September 2006)

@ chmee

das geht schon ungefähr in die richtige richtung, allerdings kann ich mit der aussage, bzw der effekt beschreibung "Fractal Noise" nichts anfangen  . Der Effekt "Fraktal" ist es wohl eher nicht 
Ist dieser effekt in einem plugin enthalten, wenn ja, in welchem?

mfg powl

edit: ich hab mir eben nochmal den vorspann angesehen. In diesem laufen entlang der grid lines nur buchstaben reihen, somit ist der screenshot auch nicht wirklich hilfreich, aber das tutorial von ayatoweb hat den ansatz der mir fehlt.

PS: danke für die hilfe


----------

